# Sully Watch - Any Information



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

I've owned this watch for about ten years but never managed to find out much about the maker. The back has what I think are Swiss marks for 18 carat gold and there is an impressed mark on the side of the case which is rubbed and not very distinct. Anyone know anything about the maker of this watch or what its age might be, I'm guessing 50s / 60s


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:, :yes:

I like that, it's very nice. At a guess, it looks like "yes" it is 18ct Gold, the mark on the side may be a Gold import Hallmark - applied to goods imported into the UK already marked in their country of origin. 30 RUBIS means 30 jewels.

Try a Google search on "Sully Watches" and see if anything comes up, it would certainly look to be a "good" watch and worth finding out more about. :yes:


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

Strange, I'd tried a Google search before and found very little but this time I found this,

"Sully was a brand of FABRIQUE D'HORLOGERIE S.SCHAYA, of Switzerland in 1960's"

"often with a Schild or Eta movement"

There is s similar one for sale on eBay, looks like the same case but no date and a 25 jewel movement, as opposed to the 30 of my example.

The seller is asking Â£895 for it, which seems optimistic to say the least.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Eccles said:


> Strange, I'd tried a Google search before and found very little but this time I found this,
> 
> "Sully was a brand of FABRIQUE D'HORLOGERIE S.SCHAYA, of Switzerland in 1960's"
> 
> ...


I have a steel cased Sully somewhere; I think I bought it from Mach a couple of years ago. Late 50s like yours.

I'll get a picture tonight if I don't fall asleep.


----------

